# Forum > News > Contests >  [Soapbox Rotations] Nvidia GTX 1080 and Overwatch[PC] Giveaway!

## Soapbox

Giveaway brought to you by *Soapbox Rotations*!






HOW TO ENTER:
*Your Ownedcore account must have been created BEFORE May 2016 OR have more than 15 Reputation OR have Donator status.*
Step 1: You MUST be 18 years or older.
Step 2: Reply to this thread
Step 3: ...
Step 4: That is it!

Winners will be announced * June 10 2016*. *DO NOT DOUBLE POST*. Anyone who double posts will be immediately disqualified (It is extremely easy to see if you double posted). There will only be 1 winner for this giveaway, and will win the two below prizes:

- Nvidia GTX 1080 Video Card
- Digital Copy of Overwatch [PC]




OVERWATCH AND ALL OVERWATCH MEDIA IS PROPERTY OF BLIZZARD ENTERTAINMENT. THIS PROMOTION IS NOT AFFILIATED WITH BLIZZARD IN ANY WAY.
NVIDIA GTX AND ALL NVIDIA MEDIA IS PROPERTY OF NVIDIA. THIS PROMOTION IS NOT AFFILIATED WITH NVIDIA IN ANY WAY.

----------


## SkillzFirez

Omg i'd love a 1080!

----------


## Saridormi

Nice, that's very kind of you  :Smile: 

Here's my entry I guess

----------


## hackerlol

omg yes : D !!!
Hoping for an upgrade from my 730GT.

----------


## aiTMaster

Yeah baby
EZ WIN Kappa

----------


## jaczar

I would love one! thank you for the givaway!

----------


## Wetop

Can't hurt to try.

----------


## Dovah

Here's my entry!

Thanks for the giveaway  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sychotix

I would love a new graphics card! <3

----------


## Willy

Really cool giveaway  :Smile:  I'll give it a try!

----------


## Corthezz

Cool giveaway. Count me in.

----------


## ev0

Grats on the success, goodluck to everyone.

----------


## skeletonboy360

Very interesting

----------


## greenhorn

i will win this  :Smile:

----------


## grah1

never lucky

----------


## belekas199

#hyperino boys !

----------


## Confucius

Great giveaway soapbox  :Smile: . Very nice of you to do this!

----------


## Laykith

Awesome giveaway! Im probably not going to win but its nice of you to share with the community.  :Smile: ) 
#neverlucky

----------


## pichyu

Free? I like free stuff !

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

I'd love one  :Big Grin:

----------


## JimJoe

winner winner chicken dinner

----------


## Dirrrty

So an awesome program and now an awesome contest? Does it get any better?

Good luck everyone.

----------


## doityourself

A graphic card? would be cool to have a new one <3. good luck all! (and me)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sovak007

No chance, but gonna try, come to me baby!

----------


## shahinpb

Wow such nice giveaway! Never won anything but hope I have chance here! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone 6plus Tapatalk.

----------


## scrappyballz

Not sure what turns me on more Soapbox Rotations or that 1080 vid card hope i win /crosses fingers

----------


## Cronus577

Love SBR! DH profile for Legion beta is legit!

----------


## Sweking

Shall we try and press the luck this time too?  :Smile: 
You're really giving life to the contests!

----------


## Tommy101

Oh snap, this is a juicy giveaway

----------


## Nevodark

Doot Doot,

Probably the most expensive giveaway i've ever seen on here o.o

----------


## Klagera

Oh my that's so nice of you !

Thank you so much Soap, I would love to tame that beast :P .

----------


## roxterrocking

Nvidia pascal here i come. Ez mode free win guaranteed.

----------


## Grim32

/Roll

-Grim

----------


## jppgibbs

Hey soap, been using your rotations for almost 3 years now and they've been great, so thanks.
Just posting to enter, good luck everyone

----------


## replikatoren

I win. Thanks for the giveaway

----------


## Nimesil

i wish i had 15 rep lol ^(
and hail to my reg date  :Smile: 
gl all

----------


## setha

Sweet baby jesus..

----------


## marcusw89

I'm gonna give this a go. Love soapbox (saved my ass many a time)

----------


## rayray

omg id love that

----------


## abildgaard95

Nice giveaway, Soapbox! Fingers crossed  :Big Grin:

----------


## azix

merce für de nominierung!

----------


## Dante

I've been winning lots of hearthstone games in a row now, so I figured this was a good time to enter  :Wink:

----------


## phantom325

Holy guacermole. I just bought a 4k monitor and my current GPU (gtx 970) can't run 4K games on anything higher than medium. If I win this I'll have to give away my 970 here :P 
Thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## cordes96

My luck has always been terrible

----------


## Semord85

Very nice of you to do this! Feelin' lucky!

----------


## jimmys96

I'd very much love to replace my gtx460 that's struggling with newer games on lowest settings :/

----------


## jimmyamd

Cheers Soapbox

Been using your rotations for a while now.

Thanks

----------


## ittam815

Thanks for giveaway  :Smile: 
Sign me in.

----------


## Cecu

The best giveaway in all my years here on Ownedcore! Let me in!

----------


## mithjack

Best giveaway ever!

----------


## Kiev

Soapbox I'm not sure if you remember me. But I helped you a long time ago  :Wink:

----------


## lenjir

Really awesome, thanks to soapbox R +1

----------


## Gemi

good luck to everyone.

----------


## Uncommondoor

Every time I think of 1080, I think of the N64 game.

/entered

----------


## tihifniz

Gotta be the most awesome giveaway this year lol. gl everyone!

----------


## Fatkidsunite

Thanks for the give away count me in.

----------


## xcureanddisease

Soap, you already know dude. best ****ing rotations, best ****ing giveaways. Thanks again.

----------


## xKnx

Rubber ducky

----------


## allmust

gtx1080/overwatch/soapbox triple threat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gobin

Sweet Card 

/entered

----------


## tobinn1

I wouldnt mind a 1080 or overwatch

----------


## Kenneth

This....is what I call a giveaway holy smokes.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just started playing Blizzard-games again and been browsing SBR-forums recently, thought I should chime in here and say hi! 

Glad to see everything is alive and well, godspeed!

----------


## Jadd

Hellooo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sklug

This is extra fun! Announce the winner the same day Warcraft hits theaters here. Woot!

----------


## tenaciouzd

I can dream cant I?

----------


## nav4321

Let me win please!

Heres my entry mate!!!

----------


## Veritable

I am in the game for a new graphics card right now, my broke ass GTX 560 with 1 fan left (out of 2) is starting to make me cringe every time the temp goes up LOL. I have a fan next to it.

would LURV a new card.

----------


## shauren

Daaamn, thats some good stuff right there

----------


## Nyarly

Very generous, thank you soapbox !

----------


## tiptopz

Quite a giveaway! Here's to hoping.

----------


## Kazique

I would love to ein this  :Smile:

----------


## Frosttall

Count me in

----------


## DewTech

sure, i'll try

thanks for the chance.

----------


## kloxter

Gl everyone

----------


## Debian

Nice giveaway! I'm in.

----------


## Shutz

Wow, a 1080 would be awsome ! 

Thank's for this contest, and good luck have fun everybody !

----------


## azuro

oh, it would be epic to get a gtx 1080, VR NeXT!

----------


## buschaffe

Wuhu  :Big Grin:  Awesome stuff \o/

----------


## Aurina

I got this! :^)

----------


## Cha40s

I'm in. pls with express delivery.  :Big Grin:

----------


## iMigu

i actually need new gpu around that time, switching from mac world back to pc  :Wink:

----------


## mohanami

i hope i win  :Smile:

----------


## elhaoich

i'll lose nothing if i tried #thank you#giveaway

----------


## kot0005

I just want Legion beta  :Frown:

----------


## Inter18

Gotta be in it to win it  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheNationGaming

Entering to win  :Big Grin:

----------


## mer1in

Epic Giveaway man.Here's my entry  :Smile:

----------


## anc3stral

needing new graphic card badly  :Smile:

----------


## Uncontrolable

Woot good shit, good luck to everyone.

----------


## exersisor

sign me up  :Smile:

----------


## Garry__

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## y2krazy

Awesome giveaway, Soapbox! Good luck, everyone!!

----------


## Timewarpz

Cool giveaway

----------


## PewPewShop

I will take this one  :Smile:  Ty !

----------


## Cylae

> Awesome giveaway, Soapbox! Good luck, everyone!!


Go away ! The 1080 is for me !  :Big Grin:

----------


## rainamnkk

stahp posting pls  :Big Grin:  

Good luck everyone

----------


## Eliteplz

I hope to get lucky in this one. Thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## nilsons23

Nice ! I hope i win this time!  :Smile:

----------


## markons

I would sell my soul for GTX 1080 and If I will I would retire my old R9 280x  :Smile:

----------


## Doodac

Praise the sun!

----------


## Mothership

/random 1000

----------


## TheQt

#SoapForPresident!

----------


## burnaz

nice move soap!

----------


## chaosrain34

Good luck everyone, and thank you Soapbox for doing this  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mcskeen

-sign me up Mr.Soap  :Big Grin:

----------


## Burgermund

I hope to win this price!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Wish I could afford to do a giveaway like this  :Smile:  Very generous of you.

----------


## Conker2698

Don't mind testing my luck  :Smile:

----------


## HunterHero

This is so unexpected and exciting!

----------


## Mcskeen

Yes Please Mr.Soap  :Big Grin:

----------


## kakashi310

Really cool  :Smile:  I bet I won't get it but let's give it a try ^^

----------


## smusen

That's insane!

----------


## shinavaka

sign me up sirs!

----------


## Roccatex

Wow, so nice of you! I would love to win it.

----------


## mlaterne

ui ui ui ;9 Need that 1080 ... and overwatch ui ui ui

----------


## hoaby

Testing luck wish me luck

----------


## amedra

good luck everyone, lets shoot  :Smile:

----------


## mafialong

Awesome giveaway.
Who doesn't want a 1080?

----------


## Kerei

Oh man, this is really cool! Thank you so much for doing this.

Was actually looking into saving up for the 1070, because the 1080 is way too expensive for me. But doesn't hurt to try my luck at this giveaway, right?! Really nice of you and good luck to everyone else.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pit1

Did I hear giveaway?
Sign me up! Could use a nice upgrade! 
Pretty awesome of you thanks!

----------


## XTBZ

I am participating!

----------


## inashu

Awesome!! looking forward to this prize!

----------


## krampak

Uooop ! Serious giveway here !

Edit: Oh.. I've lost my donator status  :Frown:

----------


## Torpedoes

Thanks for the contest, good luck everyone!

----------


## Midi12

Awesome giveway !

----------


## redmoon2006

omg Nice, that's very kind of you

----------


## Jeromez

Yeah go on, why not!

----------


## tzeeth

Hi!
First of all thank you so much for this contest, it is very appreciated and I will try this time to enter it.
Second, I love your rotation program, so far I have been messing with mage and rogue but my plan is to have at least 2 char rotations more because it is awesome.
Keep up the good work and for all good luck!!!
Regards!

----------


## Nahadoth

It´d be fking awesome to win. Ty for the Giveaway!

----------


## ruskor

Thanks Soap! Really nice!

----------


## tezzarist

GL to everyone and thankyou again soap for the wonder rotation that you have supplied for all of us faithful members on both ownedcore and soapbox rotations. Bring on Legion which will be a great addition in trying that new gpu out :-)

----------


## Gentoo

Me Me, pick me

----------


## psychoduke

New graphics card would be awesome! Thanks a lot and good luck everyone!

----------


## redylol

Giveaway? I aint gonna win anyway :-D

----------


## dave_maltby

Love a good giveaway

----------


## Elnortoix

Good luck everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## Ffkiller

Good luck !

----------


## TehMorbid

wtb some luck! GL to everyone  :Wink:

----------


## snapple38

> Giveaway brought to you by *Soapbox Rotations*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW TO ENTER:
> *Your Ownedcore account must have been created BEFORE May 2016 OR have more than 15 Reputation OR have Donator status.*
> ...



Great Idea! Thank you for letting me enter the contest. SBR Rules!

----------


## marko47

For the Overwatch GTX1080 Horde!

----------


## MurderBurger

Crazy giveaway, thanks a lot  :Cool: 
/roll 100-100

----------


## Valg

Whatttt? This sounds good guys thanks for doing this!  :Smile:

----------


## spriggy666

Good luck everybody, Keep them fingers crossed

----------


## Altherthon

YEY giveaway !  :Big Grin:

----------


## d3yoyo

> Giveaway brought to you by *Soapbox Rotations*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW TO ENTER:
> *Your Ownedcore account must have been created BEFORE May 2016 OR have more than 15 Reputation OR have Donator status.*
> ...


Hope I can get this!  :Smile:

----------


## gamerhead

WOW, Soap you are the ****ing man!!!!!!

----------


## Deathyaw

Yet another amazing Giveaway! And this time im not gonna miss it.

You're the best, Soapbox  :Smile:

----------


## Xalah

Always lucky, easy win Kappa

----------


## klamfyr19

Long time no see  :Smile:

----------


## eaglerip

Once again soap you have out done the last contest :-) would love either of them, need the video card to be ready for legion.

Thanks

----------


## Ailly

I am just entering for the overwatch. I don't care about the 1080 that much.

----------


## MisterPepsi

This is going to be one hell of a giveaway, but as always I don't think I'll be lucky.

----------


## MMOPlayStore

Interesting , good luck

----------


## gippy

wow, nice giveaway. Thanks

Good luck all!

----------


## nohackson

Nice one, good luck people

----------


## rado0o0oo

Good luck every!

----------


## Tocsin

Yummy! Soap does it again!

----------


## davidfaca

Nice giveaway

----------


## SLOWLYMORE2

Pretty cool of you guys to run such an epic giveaway! :O

----------


## Brutakus

Hey Guys. Just sitting here with my GTX 560 <3

----------


## artemarkantos

Lets lucky help everyone  :Cool:

----------


## sundexin

Thats my GTX 1080

----------


## BadBoy17

Would love an overwatch copy.
the GPU tho.. i don't think i want it. Overwatch 4 life, man.

----------


## thirdlok

very nice giveaway. Here's to wishful thinking  :Smile:  and thank you for the chance

----------


## siiNCey

Would love to win the GPU  :Smile:

----------


## varks

Lets hope this is my lucky day!

----------


## dklcfr

Keep up the great work Soap and crew.

----------


## Tzimisce

Fingers crossed

----------


## Masterload

Awesome! Would love to get such an insane upgrade for my PC

----------


## trilobite3

yaaa yaa

----------


## alj03

I am super keen.

----------


## sykopath70

GTX 1080 would be nice  :Smile:

----------


## rdruid69

OMG this will be so nice to win. MY gpu is so bad I didn't even bought Overwatch cause it will probably won't be playable hahaha. Thx a lot for this and gl to everyone =D

----------


## Xai0

I guess it's time for a new GFX  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spooch

Awesome giveaway as always soap  :Smile: .
Good luck to everyone.

----------


## RastaBlaster

o.O GTX 1080 would look great in my loop hmmmmm the thoughts  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilh4cker

OH man, this is AWESOME

Pick me pick me pick me

----------


## Stella_x

Damn I'd just be happy with the gtx but you throwing in overwatch aswell :O

----------


## darkimp1

Omg i really need an upgrade from my 750 ti

----------


## mymy

It'll be awesome to win

----------


## Masterxjew90

Best Of luck to everyone

----------


## bboystyle82

i love u. you can soap my box anytime for that 1080!

----------


## fotosammler

Thank you!

----------


## xxspokiixx

Well tomorrow its my birthday , so I hope got luck on this one :P. Thanks for this giveaway and your amazing work!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## shaddydxd

Holy moly! That is pretty nice of you to do!  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## StormGold

Count me in please

----------


## muffin2168

I like it  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## apples270

New card for me?

----------


## zj123

Id like to win that stuff :P

----------


## jh16

Nice! Come on baby don't let my crummy RNG screw me over again!

(hint: I've had crappy luck in winning things ever since I lost the roll for the Rivendare mount in Strat back during classic...)

----------


## tvl

i really i finally win something  :Big Grin:  previous contest i was 1 off (random number gen back then)

----------


## baldrich

Thanks! <3

----------


## provokedbelly

Would be nice to win this  :Smile:

----------


## boogeyman41

Thanks for doing this

----------


## barbelas

keep up the good work soapbox, you are a great person  :Smile:

----------


## impulse102

Great comp, Good luck everyone!

----------


## Budoy

woot thanks again soap

----------


## Jaladhjin

I wants it.. I wants it so baaaad ^_^

----------


## Anesith

Awww yissss

----------


## Ninami

Awesome giveaway, I hope I win! gl hf

----------


## Dartchen

Definitely loving the Soapbox

----------


## fjums

Good luck to everyone!

And a big thanks to *Soapbox* for the great work and now a crazy giveaway  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phelios

Omg really need it 1080  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gongmang1

GTX1080 nice~

----------


## Daymare

RNG please

----------


## Miksu

i'm in  :Smile:  Good luck to everyone!

----------


## vvvat

Thanks for a chance! I'm in.

----------


## miece

in it to win it  :gtfo:

----------


## Vcertno

Good luck all!

----------


## sharkyx1x

Omg i'd love a 1080!

----------


## DarkXma

Soapbox is really contributing to the community with this giveaway and others they've made. Kind of makes me glad I was a soapbox subscriber for quite a while.
Good luck everyone.

----------


## TehVoyager

Entering epic contest. thanks for being awesome soapbox.

----------


## RedRussian

Want this!

----------


## anything4overwatch

Daddy need's a new pair of Overwatch!

----------


## whatthehellwasthat

Hello , I love you  :Smile:

----------


## Annaisha

Thanks for holding such a nice giveaway. I'm crossing my fingers dfor my entry. And yes I'm a subscribed SoapBox user, if that matters. :P

----------


## madsjuul

trying my luck once again!

----------


## Slim Recovery

Thanks for the giveaway  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Noituri

Worth a shot  :Smile:

----------


## MrNoble

Awesome! goodluck everyone!

----------


## Fadelol

This is my reply. Here's to hoping.

----------


## Amalizzy

Oh well, why not. Even with my luck.. :/

----------


## Sir_DOT_a_lot

Wow; what a nice giveaway!
Good luck all and thank you Soap for the giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## DiFusioN

Soap 4 life

----------


## outcry

You guys ROCK!!!

----------


## chaserbl

I'm AMD for life

But I guess I can switch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fragile Boost

Would be an epic birthday present from you guys by June!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Igzz

Always see you running these awesome contests, appreciate it!

----------


## fatprimal

I want to win this!

----------


## nashw

I NEED this!

----------


## m3rch3r

Hm, very nice.

----------


## CD307

thanks for doing this giveaway  :Smile:  here's my entry

----------


## CharlesMartin

goodluck all!

----------


## BarutSRB

Thank you SOAP! Best PvE Rotations!

----------


## Nnronn

:Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*in for one! *

----------


## e1kwaeR

soap best of the best

----------


## Verum

Thank you very much officer

----------


## Nesyla

So absolutely up for one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Petkow

helooooooooooo

----------


## jasonqw1

Why does your marksman bot keep using pet?????????????????????

----------


## JesseBascom

Sign me up yo!  :Smile:  
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## tialk

well, that would get me to buy a copy of your bot !  :Cool:

----------


## evilman24

amazing giveaway

----------


## dunkzz

awesome guy

----------


## Valmere

entry confirmed

----------


## trixgamer

hope i win...

----------


## psolarxis

trying my luck...

----------


## Jokurandom

Nice prizes, hope to win either one  :Smile:

----------


## 4ekavo

NICE  :Cool:

----------


## SLOWLLY

Thanks for the giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## dirtymage

What an awesome giveway, thanks for doing it.

----------


## Lbniese

Would be lovely to get a new GPU!  :Smile:

----------


## imafish2004

Very generous promotion!

----------


## frostygh

ez katka :-D

----------


## Pazuzu Hanbi

Nvidia is the future among us. I am so hyped for the new GTX 1080  :Cool: 
Thank you for this awesome giveaway  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ashoran

I like turtles  :Smile: 
thanks yo  :Smile:

----------


## drflash

nice giveaway

----------


## RoberC34

Wow!

Very generous contest, here is my entry!

Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## trunken2001

It's VR time, thanks for this giveaway, !  :Big Grin:

----------


## SuperKop

Would be perfect for my wife's new gaming rig!

----------


## Middge

This is kind of a brilliant marketing strategy tbh. <3

----------


## Sharkeeper

thanks for the giveaway man  :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

Just ordered the GTX 1080 for this giveaway:

*ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 DirectX 12 GTX1080-8G 8GB 256-Bit GDDR5X PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card VR Ready Founders Edition*


So despite current shortages going on from this insane launch, the winner of the contest WILL have their card.

----------


## uranusxiii

Price 1080 in my country is 950$ right now  :Frown: 
Hope i win this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ezylife

best of luck to everyone, amen guys, would love to win it

----------


## CreativeXtent

Give me fuel give me fire give me the gtx 1080 I desire.

----------


## roflsauce

What an awesome giveaway, thank you soapbox rotations  :Big Grin:

----------


## Razor33

One of the best giveaway i ever saw on OwnedCore ! Well low chances but still a chance to win ! Good luck everyone and big thanks !  :Smile:

----------


## Badoodis

Awesome giveaway, couldn't win overwatch from the taco bell giveaway so hopefully ill get some luck  :Smile:  Cheers

----------


## highs

lol not bad!!!! good luck boyz&girlz  :Big Grin:

----------


## VoTuUS

Would be sick. Thanks for the this. ^^

----------


## DoubleAgentWard

Long time user of soap, and you keep showing to be more awesome than expected every day! Thanks for all you do ^^ !

----------


## Nephilim2016

Yet another giveaway from Soapbox. The man's generous beyond belief. Been a consistent user of his products since PQR.

Thank you for the work you do.

Good luck to everyone!

----------


## psdelux

You mean to tell me I might leave my 580 sli behind  :Big Grin:

----------


## Syrac88

Thats nice.

----------


## bansil

Entering ! 

Thanks for the give away

----------


## Samztwitch

Amazing contribution!

----------


## jtntime09

Doesn't hurt to attempt, very nice of you to give back to the community!

----------


## Aeixh

A 1080 would be so perfect! praying to green jesus!
and overwatch on that?! sadly dont even have the cash to buy it so it would be the frosting on the cake

----------


## jessoceans

Awesome giveaway. Great to giveback to the community.

----------


## deadlywario0

omg pls <3

----------


## Disphotic

yes santa  :Smile:

----------


## fubar444

in it to win it

----------


## lolzchicken

Oh my god lets go

----------


## Smitten

Why not - render PC needs a GPU in it finally. XD

----------


## Fistu22

Xmas is closer than i thought  :Big Grin:

----------


## pm260

Hello !!! Crossing fingers  :Big Grin:

----------


## noobite

Hah I know i won't win, I don't care I love Soap and it's good community I will be happy if soap continues his great development to his program both windows/mac that is a win for me  :Smile:  
Top stuff nice comp soap.

----------


## Hank Moody

What an awesome giveaway, much appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sanri2004

Would be happy with an upgrade, count me in.

----------


## Volzan17

in it to win it

----------


## vodkalasswen

Would love to win so I can play legion on ultra, thats how bad my current card is  :Wink:

----------


## Pryoz

Thanks for the chance ^_^

----------


## bajiquan

Count me in

----------


## Zadrak

A GTX 1080 would be great :>

----------


## WingedBoost

Good luck to everyone! Congratulations!

----------


## hristowbg

let the luck be by god's side o.O

----------


## Skuddle

:Big Grin:  Giving back to the community. Excited and I do hope I win, love the product.

----------


## jrnicdao

always lucky

----------


## Phygar

k









.

----------


## samberg778

aww this is so nice of you guys <3 good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## yimosecai

1080!!! :gtfo:

----------


## King Protos

Cheers! Even winning some soapbox rotation sub would be nice :P

----------


## blissed

Helllllll yea!

----------


## The_Imp

Ok 
/roll
2
ayylmao

----------


## traxiavi

ayy lmao id love to win

----------


## Pazuzu Hanbi

> Just ordered the GTX 1080 for this giveaway:
> 
> *ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 DirectX 12 GTX1080-8G 8GB 256-Bit GDDR5X PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card VR Ready Founders Edition*
> 
> 
> So despite current shortages going on from this insane launch, the winner of the contest WILL have their card.


Man you the best. I wish good luck who ever will win the 1080 King of all GPU's.
I can't wait for the 1080 ti version review.

----------


## KuRIoS

Great contest yet again Soap.. Would love to win it  :Smile:

----------


## emanon_wk

Never Lucky

----------


## VersaGER

Great Giveaway.
Thanks mate!

----------


## Viktor93

Sweet giveaway. 
/roll

----------


## Tinyfin

Thanks for the giveaway! 
Count me in.

----------


## Vandra

Count me in !
Also thanks for this new giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## Smaughhh

Babyrage, never lucky

----------


## Tyson1337

Hey soap  :Smile:

----------


## Dielord

Count me in too. Thanks.

----------


## xxsweghostxx

Ah nice! This is awesome, just like your program  :Smile:

----------


## highs

good luck <333

----------


## Rakantor

I could really need a new graphics card, the 1080 would be perfect  :Smile: 
Still haven't bought Overwatch yet.
Thanks for this giveaway!

----------


## mgscs

Oh lord sweet jesus, gief me 1080 so i can play in 1080 (=

----------


## zaabure

Lets win this  :Smile:

----------


## scadouche

Awesome! GL to everyone

----------


## Sephiroth

In before winner!

----------


## highs

> Awesome! GL to everyone


thank you so much  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tariel

Let me win  :Big Grin:  this can be nice upgrade for my current geforce 550  :Big Grin:

----------


## jocaacoj

omgosh only overwatch is already good, but with that monster!!!

----------


## MastaRage

Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## Kelzs

Heres hoping!  :Smile:

----------


## Avarice197

This could get interesting..

----------


## Drejj

never lucky  :Smile:

----------


## BW3D

Awesome giveaway. Good luck everyone.

----------


## highs

im going to win!!! :P

----------


## jimskill4

everyone get in here

----------


## wowboost|net

Haliava, come!  :Cool:

----------


## IOvidiu

Nice giveaway, hope to win.

----------


## huffwin

It would be great too enter into this and hope for the best

----------


## highs

> It would be great too enter into this and hope for the best


always think positive  :Big Grin:

----------


## bgeg1626

can I still Join this contest? xD Love your work nontheless

----------


## Nikelua

Never lucky

----------


## highs

> can I still Join this contest? xD Love your work nontheless


Yes you can  :Smile:

----------


## Ehnoah

I am in :P

----------


## yevurtne

im also in

----------


## highs

> Why not - render PC needs a GPU in it finally. XD


haha true  :Big Grin:

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner plox

----------


## SiliconSentry

Now this would make a even better beast of my already pretty awesome desktop.

----------


## Democides

hell of a giveaway, thanks very much for doing this. gratz to whoever wins!

----------


## CyberExodus

Wow, I've always been watching overwatch vids but I never got to try the game out cuz I can't afford it yet :/ would be more than happy i get a chance to play this game. 
Good luck all  :Smile:

----------


## xxomen911xx

Very nice! Looks like a great giveaway from a great company! I've seen your rotations in action from a few guild members and it blew me out of the water in terms of pure DPS. Couldn't believe it. Good luck everyone!

----------


## wowmerq

Count me in! *Fingers Crossed* Soapbox has changed my life. Literally. Even outside of his bot. Love the guy. Wish everyone good luck on this, myself included!

----------


## monkeybudder

I don't qualify for this as I lost my old info to the site and had to create new one today, but I felt it warranted to give thanks to Soap for all he has done for us, the quality products he has, and the all around great guy that he is. Thanks again Soap for all you do. Good luck to all on the prize.

----------


## Starcraft1535

I guess ill put my name in

----------


## Owneth

Count me in! Would be awesome!

----------


## Newkostya

Nice giveaway! again  :Big Grin:

----------


## highs

> Nice giveaway! again


#voteforhim
#heisthebest
#soapboxforpresident

----------


## bigkevybobo

hell yeah awesome dude

----------


## DigitalMMO

if i didn't have soap, i wouldn't play wow...thanks soap

----------


## Nabsteur

Damn so nice bro!

----------


## highs

> if i didn't have soap, i wouldn't play wow...thanks soap


so true! lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xecis

still going on? If so hope im not too late lol

----------


## highs

> still going on? If so hope im not too late lol


yep  :Smile:  no its not

----------


## Bjarke

Very nice giveaway! If i win, i will finally have a complete gaming rig! Thank you for this, and Soapbox rotations.

----------


## Chasor

Long time "reader" of this forum - so i'm also participating  :Smile: 
Thank you for everything!

----------


## adaption

I've been pretty much just reading so far, but for a 1080 I'll sure as hell open my mouth. So yeah, this is me participating.

----------


## Kizari

Winning would be amazing - Could finally replace the potato GPU I'm using atm.

----------


## azazelthegreat

more of a lurker/ buy sell but i could use an upgrade

----------


## yevurtne

thank you sir

----------


## Linencloth

Looking forward to the drawing!

----------


## sarahmvp

im also in  :Wink:

----------


## pfiau

That's a really nice Giveaway ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

----------


## mich126

Omg, hope i can win, dont have gfx atm :Frown:

----------


## b00tch

Thanks Soap!

----------


## Skorpid

Awesome giveaway  :Big Grin:

----------


## Guil127

gl hf all ^^

----------


## Axurrio

Hope of getting one :P

----------


## AzolexX

Posting for giveaway

----------


## booloo

Nice, gl all!

----------


## hoodriich

Very Kind of you Soapbox  :Smile:  

This is my entry <3

----------


## CuT

Very cool, hard to believe this is legit. Thanks for giving back to the community! Good luck everyone! 

This is my entry  :Smile:

----------


## Zoroks

I hope I win!

----------


## culino2

Hi my friends  :Smile:

----------


## sliMCARRY

looking forward to it =)

----------


## matisyahu

thanks for the yet another giveaway soapbox , wish i would win regardless of how slim my chances are  :Smile:

----------


## rpritchett

Thank you SB!

Here is my entry.

----------


## HI5

let's roll the dice, c'mon baby, daddy needs new gfx card!

----------


## yevurtne

good lucuuck

----------


## radu95

omg gtx 1080 + overwatch = win <33

----------


## Xolve

I too, would love a 1080.

----------


## allstar83

good luck everyone

----------


## Trendyo

good luck everyone

----------


## Chosen2chose

Never won anything in life but really need new card,stuck on gts450 older then history itself,cant make good gameplay videos on it for youtube,thats my plan and its nice that i have conditions to enter this giveaway,atleast something  :Big Grin:

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Yeah just post this, and as several said, #neverlucky but will try anyways.

----------


## Raidmaxxx

Thanks for the opportunity

#NeverLucky

----------


## ZeroAuditore

good luck all!

----------


## ronja75

great giveaway, i want it :-)

----------


## -Fonzy-

*im in for the 1080*

----------


## ijustwanttowin

Awesome, good luck to everybody!

----------


## systemonster

hey! gimme that :3

----------


## TheDefile

Thanks for this Soap.

Been a long time customer of Soapbox and will always be loyal to you

Cheers!

----------


## Analtorpedo

Easy win for me boys

----------


## Soapbox

The GTX 1080 for the winner arrived today  :Smile:

----------


## highs

> The GTX 1080 for the winner arrived today


yhaa nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sariam1992

Wew  :Smile:  Love SBR =] Thanks for the chance!

----------


## zerzu

I want it!!  :Smile:

----------


## The Maffyx

This is pretty sweet, thanks for doing this!

----------


## Yotochi

I need one please

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Crosses fingers

----------


## Parlour

postity post

----------


## Loque

Heressss Mulstarrr!

----------


## senew

no chance buy hey

----------


## freaki

i would even settle for a 1070!!! haha

----------


## Senoy

Yay, giveaway by Soapbox  :Smile:

----------


## froggystyle

Amazing You are

----------


## MagicLord

gimme gimme gimme  :Big Grin:

----------


## smartie

really cool giveaway ^^

----------


## feuersaenger

Amazing Software and nice Guy!

----------


## Whatsmyname

The GTX 1080 would be a lovely upgrade for my pc.  :Smile:

----------


## Thiraas

Let's give it a try.

----------


## Cirothe

Wow, this is really cool of you guys. I actually just starting using your service and it's quite great. 

So I'll give this chance to win a shot  :Smile: . GL everyone! :Wink:

----------


## helpax

Thank you for the giveaway man  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Pwnyhofpl0x

i will get this card for sure kappa <3

----------


## x4kep

Holy shit, that's awesome! Thanks for the giveaway man!

----------


## ValorikDawnborn

Wow thanks guys, truly glad to be part of this community

----------


## Kaylo

Yes please

10char

----------


## lacrosseman

No whammies!

----------


## aldemirgen

Umm hello?

----------


## slegi

That would be amazing ! 2 bad i am neverlucky...

----------


## reikenx

I wish to enter.

----------


## cyxs

I believe that I will win!

----------


## Methodus

Entering, hopefully not too late.

----------


## Savium42

here's my entry!  :Smile:

----------


## bfwlegend

Who wouldn't love a 1080?

----------


## Toastedsnow

Who wouldn't love a 1080? Probably a lunatic who gets triggered by graphics cards because they were a silicon vein in a previous life.
Definitely not me though!

Really cool that you guys are doing this, I'll more than likely hop on board when Legion hits ^^

----------


## TheTrueSeek

Just have to reply? I would love to win a GTX 1080 *-* <3

----------


## Vman

maybe lucky?

----------


## geroth22

Been subbed to soapbox for years now! Hope I win!

----------


## cr80pro11

Been a Soapbox member for a while and it's the best PVE rotation assist in the world never been ban all the other bot ban waves we've survived and will continue to survive them with the great coding of soapbox and the support from them hell look at this contest as how awesome they are!

----------


## mrkebo

1080 would be a nice little upgrade  :Big Grin:

----------


## Akrolodoxis

Never won anything but hey... at least i can give it a try. 
Since you havent mentioned shipping to EU/US specific i guess it'll be okay?

----------


## Silvera

Thanks for the opportunity to win! Great product, I've been using it every day for a few months now.

----------


## ragnar_

What a great opportunity u give  :Smile:

----------


## Button

Hope I win!

----------


## Jogex

Wow those are some seriously cool prizes o.O Would not mind winning. Thats for sure  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skyfox

Thanks for running this  :Smile:

----------


## Druggo

Recently subscribed to Soapbox, can say that I am very impressed with how his bot performs and thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## Astern

Ooooo would animal sacrifice increase my chances  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wolf404

I love soapbox rotations, and thanks for doing this giveaway!

----------


## d8abyte

This is nuts man. You are the best  :Smile:

----------


## Smackzter

Pretty sweet giveaway! Cheers Soapbox  :Smile:  Best of luck to all other participants

----------


## sniperkiller

thanks for the giveaway

----------


## OmgNutz

Wow, nice give-away. Thumbs up!  :Cool: 

The only thing I've ever won was when I got first to the egg before all the other sperm cells, so hopefully I haven't used my quota of luck yet  :Big Grin: 

Will be happy to enter, and I'm looking forward to come back to SBR when legion hits!

----------


## eXp0

I hope I win this giveaway...

_If I do I will sell it and donate the proceeds to a LGBT charity in Hackerlol's name.
_
:gusta:

----------


## mainmatsu

nice i will win this

----------


## binhnguyen

i want that juicy gtx 1080 hrr :3

----------


## Lawaffles

Old ass account here,

Could i have it? poor as fug irl. TBH live pretty comfortable but we are below goverment poverty guidelines so were poor (ty capitalism for letting even the poor live comfortably)

----------


## Apsalaar

I made this!

----------


## Hexik

Here my entry, goodluck guys!

----------


## Leynd

Awesome! Would love to win. Good luck everyone!

----------


## 056

Entering! Thanks for the rotations.

----------


## krisstychy

Entering, i will be stupid not doing it  :Smile:

----------


## Shudder

But you already give us orange ranks.

----------


## KleskReaver

Awesome competition! would love a GTX 1080 to replace my GTX 780

Love Soapbox Rotations and been using your work since before you started your own program  :Smile:

----------


## leck

Best of luck to everybody  :Smile:

----------


## houstonguy

bump.. Post

----------


## fragnot

Here's my entry.

What a nice giveaway.

<3 Soapbox and their work.

----------


## TomS7

Used soap for over a year now! here's my entry.

----------


## chaoticdios

This would be awesome GL every one.

----------


## Boostinglive.

I'm in, Good luck every one  :Smile:

----------


## nanreh

Crossing my fingers !

----------


## tuningman

Come on soap!

My gtx 660 needs an upgrade!

----------


## ploitz

Sign me up boss!

----------


## Gigalord

So i will also try my luck  :Smile: 
Good luck to everyone!

----------


## nurbzz

Been a soap user for over a year (notarogue), Time to start praying! =D

----------


## Ichiboo

Wow, a 1080, that's very generous of you! Cheers!

----------


## karamiru

< soapbox user since 2014

awesome rotations, great giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## Rizner1

I would love one! thank you for the givaway!

----------


## visitor

cool man, would love it

----------


## devilwearsprada

*neverlucky*

----------


## Blade33

Proud user since the PQR days, here's my entry.

----------


## duuxx

Can't hurt to try.

----------


## Slacker

Sick contest, GL everyone

----------


## Snugglebuu

TY for being so generous! GL to all

----------


## stokbaek

maybe this time?

----------


## Ashton187

This is my rifle,
This is my gun, 
One is for killing,
The others for fun

----------


## KnightmareX420

Interesting!

----------


## emagox

i love sbr

----------


## Ovary

Its gonna happen! I can feel it!

----------


## espardo

This still on? if ya I'm in!

----------


## Linkly

Soapbox I love u!! Keep up the good work

----------


## ownage4j00

SBR is one of the best programs ever made, I've been a member for a year or more now. It def out does ANY program out right now for rotations...

----------


## Trash2000

Thanks soap, great idea.

 :Smile:

----------


## razer86

In it to win it!

----------


## argagaes

No harm in trying  :Big Grin:

----------


## sabe123

Gimme da Items plx

----------


## ShurikN

Wow such giveaway, much wow  :Smile:  count me in!

----------


## ntsikinis

Business must be booming, eh? With the annihilation of HB for casual botters, it would be expected!

----------


## Ic3fuzion

Ayy, I hope I win.

----------


## yukitaru

Dont think i will get it but whatever ^^!

----------


## vitalic

Epic giveaway. Late entry coming in

----------


## csirmi

Nice giveaway !

----------


## Gustav2765

Good luck everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKMCT

I really want to have this bad boy. Long time subscriber!

----------


## Kelisamazing

best of luck to me lol

----------


## murphy1

o m g - i want a better card than my mate !

----------


## owikhan

i am cancer patient and don,t know how much life left..i am enjoy all moments with my gaming pc currently i am using gtx 970..wish i have 1070 or 1080
hope so  :Frown:

----------


## spyderpain

Soapbox, you da bomb!!

----------


## Limam551

Wow would love a new gcard  :Smile:  <3

----------


## dadunston

good luck all! SBR ROX SOX shout out to SBRDEV for all his hard work.

----------


## metalevil

Very interesting

----------


## emremeliho

Here my try  :Smile:

----------


## llee8820

Heres to trying

----------


## abelsky1

Great program.

----------


## TwistyFCK

Lets see how´s my luck! GL to All

----------


## spammero

I want an upgrade for my HD7870!!

GL to everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlongwell

Nice giveaway. Good luck to everyone

----------


## Disec

Would love to win this! Great Prizes!

----------


## zakkord

And another entry!

----------


## Alexandre Ribeiro

Here's my entry I guess...

Its going to e a nice upgrade  :Smile:

----------


## Vectarius

Would be nice.

----------


## Mike2012

Oh wow'chie ! I'd love do own a GTX 1080 aaaaand Overwatch! 

Playing Blizzard game since quite some time and used Soap's Rotations for WoW  :Big Grin: 

Good luck to everyone! And thank you for that nice giveaway!

----------


## kupidon

Good luck and pray for me

----------


## blamani

That seems to be a lot easier than other competitions  :Smile:

----------


## tatersr1

I'm poor would love to win

----------


## getrektucker

Well, my account was created in may so I guess I'm not eligible, good luck to everyone regardless. These give aways are pretty cool of you to put on, especially with such big ticket prizes.

----------


## JacksonFaller

Can I join to the giveaway? I've created account for the giveaway. I know it's looks like this is someone's fake acc, but I just don't even know about this site before, just google "overwatch giveaway" and find this post. Anyway gl everyone, and it would be nice if you count me in. Thank you.

----------


## Faillord

id totally dig a 1080 <3 loving soapbox for my sub rogue and arcane mage

----------


## Caxep1

good luck to all

----------


## moonk1n

Pretty awesome giveaway !  :Big Grin:

----------


## konjikette

good luck all

----------


## alexisag

That 1080 would be my dream come true!  :Smile:

----------


## Lymle

Yay, another giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## dwandok

Always lucky!

----------


## Mannen1

I'm game. I even purchased one of your rotations a while back (several years actually). Nice to see you giving back to the community.  :Smile:

----------


## slewingt

Awesome Soap <3

----------


## Sokoo

Awesome giveaway! Just started using SBR, it is an awesome product! Never had this much DPS before in Mythics.

----------


## Daeisuke

lets see if i get lucky  :Smile:  thx for this btw

----------


## Phyxios

:d!!!! Soap baby ^-^

----------


## messycan

pick me a winner!

----------


## faapulous

Thats really nice of you guys! Next to deliviring us the best Raiding Rotation, haveing now such a cool giveaway... Better there isn't! Goodluck to you all! And yea here is my entry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sparkstarter

Thanks guys!

----------


## dumars

What if I could have such luck !

----------


## sean3010

Yes please!

----------


## muffinrecon

Sure why not

----------


## sn0ll4wm4n

Long time soapbox user. Saw the thread on the soapbox offical forums and decided to register and give this a chanse  :Smile:

----------


## OCKirdd

Been using the the software for over a year and will continue to use it Legion, plus could use an upgraded graphics card, this 560TI is getting a bit outdated.

----------


## kelstoor

Hope to have some luck  :Smile:

----------


## BlacK_ner0

OMG is this REAL oO

----------


## Demonz666

Cool you're the best.

----------


## mikekl12b

nice man  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Fruitsplash

Rather a soapbox subscription.

Thanks.

----------


## SpyroPT

I'd love to win one of these prizes, both good and free, ahah!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ull4givme

Here goes nothing  :Big Grin:  Awesome giveaway btw  :Big Grin:

----------


## plexiswe

well... fingers crossed...

----------


## felippe20

Good luck to everyone <3

----------


## Glonc

go soapbox make me famous!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soulrez

Thanks for offering this!~

----------


## cmuq

why not.. overwatch is for me like unreal tournament x moba games and Blizz did rly nice work on this game... finally  :Smile:  ..very funny, addictive and team play based game, but unfortunatelly not cheap game and also with micro transactions. And GTX 1080? What is better  :Smile:  Should be nice to have it both at same time  :Smile:  have a nice day and sorry for eng

----------


## bamse

Would love one of those cards  :Smile:

----------


## kakashi10

Let's give it shot!!! Brings them GPU's to me!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## fish221171

Good Luck to everyone and god loves Soapbox :-)

----------


## adeal

Proud user of his software for almost 2 years now, and still going stronk. Thx for the giveaway !

----------


## Mosey

Wow, this is pretty awesome

----------


## Hybrin

Sweet dude ive used a few of your rotations before and they are epic... even the FX14 ones! Keep them up to date!

Awesome giveaway too! GOod luck!

----------


## timmytimtim

Thanks for the contest!!

----------


## shibbyking

Thank you for the giveaway! Good luck everyone.

----------


## Soapbox

The time has come! Any entries past this point are not valid. I will now pick a random number between 1 and 566 and verify the account and will post the winner here shortly!

----------


## Soapbox

> Not sure what turns me on more Soapbox Rotations or that 1080 vid card hope i win /crosses fingers


Random Number between 2 and 567 (my first post was excluded):



The corresponding post:



Congratulations! 


I want to thank everyone for participating and for all of the positive feedback!

----------


## fjums

Big congrats to *scrappyballz!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Owneth

Grats!!! 

I was going to buy one if I could afford it but found out I have a baby on the way... SO my 980ti will have to do at 1455mhz boost/constant clocked on a custom bios. (voltage mod enabled). It screams. I probably didn't even really NEED the card would be awesome though and in return if I had won I would give it away because I just got it in Feb.  :Wink:

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Wow that card would be a HUGE upgrade for me that I badly need! Good luck to everyone!

----------


## hahqq

glgl everyone

----------


## XTBZ

Heh. Congratulations! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## spacek

gl to everyone

----------


## Nimesil

i wish it was 36 ,so sad lol 
gratz to the winner

----------


## scrappyballz

Thank you all for the congrats! I'm astounded i won and i can't express how excited this makes me!! I love you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (The exclamation marks don't even touch my excitement!)

----------


## rdruid69

Gratz!!! Damn I was #174 I only miss by 148... so closeeeeeeee Kappa

----------


## artemarkantos

Gz man, lucky boy  :Cool:

----------


## Grim32

Huge Gz!!

-Grim

----------


## Soapbox

> Thank you all for the congrats! I'm astounded i won and i can't express how excited this makes me!! I love you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (The exclamation marks don't even touch my excitement!)


 

Shipping now  :Smile:

----------


## mathix

Here's to hoping I win :-)

----------


## scrappyballz

awesome man thank you

----------


## Sokoo

Awesome! Gz scrappyballz!

----------


## d8abyte

Congrats man. Hope you enjoy that sexy beast  :Smile:

----------


## scrappyballz

Thank you to all that said gratz. I never win any thing this cool and could be more happy. It is a sexy beast im have to buy it dinner first lol. Special thanks to soapbox for the contest

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*gratz to the winner and thx for the giveway! i was like 200+ # away! *

----------


## Razor33

Congratulations *Scrappyballz*  :Smile:  ! Enjoy this new video card  :Smile:  !
Also thanks again *Soapbox* for this nice contest / giveaway  :Smile:  !

----------


## scrappyballz

Thank you razor and i will enjoy it very much

----------


## TehVoyager

SALTY. AS.....

jk

Grats scrap!

----------


## iMigu

gz scrappyballz, so jealous  :Big Grin:

----------


## tihifniz

Thanks for the giveaway soapbox, and gratz to scrappyballz, have fun with your new card!  :Big Grin:

----------


## scrappyballz

i plan to tihifniz have to buy that monster dinner befor i use it *giggity*

----------


## Domo Kun

pick me  :Smile:

----------


## scrappyballz

> pick me


Contest is over lol i super lucked out and won

----------


## Soapbox

> Contest is over lol i super lucked out and won


Pics pls  :Smile:

----------


## scrappyballz



----------


## Soapbox

> 


Awesome!!!

----------


## paxtonite

Yes please!

----------


## hoobahunter

post some benchmarks

----------

